# Need advice - Pushing HP5 with low agitation?



## Trainboy (Mar 12, 2011)

So here's the deal, I'm pushing HP5 in 35mm to 3200 ISO (Using D-76, the only developer I have...)
I've heard that it gets really badly blocked shadows when it's pushed that far, and I was thinking of using either a high dilution or low agitation (like 5 seconds every 2-3 minutes or something) to try to bring out shadow detail without blowing the highlights. Does anyone have any experience with this, or ideas?
I searched the forum, but couldn't find anything about this.


----------



## ann (Mar 12, 2011)

goggle semi-stand development. check over on apug.net as there are many film users who can assist.

It is my method of choice, but not with that developer.


----------

